# Woodlife classic or Thompsons water seal?



## bbell1970 (Jun 1, 2009)

After powerwashing, which? or if there is another product comparable which would you use?


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

on what?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Thomsons should not even be on the market.I would not wish that on my worst enemy.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Neither product is suitable for professional grade results. Clear coats allow a wood to gray quickly. They are often hard to get off and leave a deck blotchy. Look into a product called Armstrong Clark.


----------

